# Nice Bottle of wine??



## Sarah (26 Aug 2005)

Hi all,

Does anyone know the name of a nice bottle or Rose Wine. Went for a meal about a month ago(Itallian) and they had the nicest bottle of rose i have ever tasted. This resturant is not local so cant go back to ask them and have been searching ever since!!! Someone said to me that Lidl do a lovely rose wine but she cant remember the name of that either! Anyone help me out?


----------



## Leo (26 Aug 2005)

Not much of a rose drinker, and wouldn't touch anything Lidl or Aldi, or anyone for that matter flogs for around a fiver. At those prices, the contents of the bottle can only be worth a few cent. Remember, the excise on wine is €2.05 per bottle, this is regardless of whether the wine in question is €5 bottle from Lidl or a €300 vintage Latour.

Then consider the price of the bottle (up to a Euro), the labels, transport, marketing, and of course VAT on all that, and that doesn't leave much for the product of what is (when done correctly) a labour intensive industry.

Not really answering your question here, so Marques de Riscal do a nice rose.
Leo


----------



## 90210 (26 Aug 2005)

It could be Rose D'anJou which is a line in Lidl and Aldi which is OK ish, the most famous is the Matheas Rose wine from Portugal , which is a little to sweet for me but each to their own. Rose wine came from the French region of Anjou & Saumur . But if it suits your pallete well then it may be the wine for you , you could also try some of the new world Zinfandel rose wines ,  me thinks Ernest and Julio does a version.
To be honest buying wine on price alone is a no no , whether it cheap or overpriced. Generally in Ireland most wines are overpriced for what they are compared to our european pals , as much as 100%.  There are some great wines from around 10€ upwards but have to agree that anything around a 5€ is usually rubbish. Unless you just want to get trollied then go for a nice Chateau la LCL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## Queenspawn (26 Aug 2005)

Have you asked our friends over in http://www.wineclub.ie


----------



## Ann-Marie (26 Aug 2005)

ernest & julio galo is a love rose its sold in dunnes or any off licence


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2005)

90210 said:
			
		

> But if it suits your pallete well then it may be the wine for you


Either _Sarah _is an alco or you actually meant "palate"!


----------



## 90210 (26 Aug 2005)

Sorry, Friday afternoon , perhaps she will find something that will light up her gustation over the weekend and hopefully not end up like me after drinking WKD , Shots and have a bottle of Blue Stratos just to set me up for the weekend.

By the way a good tip for Rose wine is to add a nice Strawberry into the glass , let it settle and absorb each others flavour , when you have finished the glass of wine taste the fruit at the end it will be most bodacious.


----------



## Nosey Joe (28 Aug 2005)

Blossom Hill Zinfandel is a nice Rosé


----------



## Marie (28 Aug 2005)

Lovely picture of Sarah, gustation alight after downing her pallet of rose


----------



## Sarah (29 Aug 2005)

Hi again


Well i think i may have a problem as yes i found a lovely bottle of wine..typically i cant remember the name but it was €17 In tescos Off licence. Brought it to the house warming i was at. However after two bottles and wandering around at 7 on Sunday morning in my friends new estate trying to find my way home and seriously considering scaling a 7 foot wall in my inhebrated state i have come to the conclusion that wine(or at least two bottles of it) is not my prefered tipple and thinking ill stick to the Satz! The strawberry thing sounds interesting and maybe is i can ever stomach drinking again ill give it a try. Thanks for the replies as usual guys! Im off to find some Galviscon and a family pack of Solphadine!Forgive the spelling errors, im lucky i can see straight at the moment!


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> However after two bottles and wandering around at 7 on Sunday morning in my friends new estate trying to find my way home and seriously considering scaling a 7 foot wall in my inhebrated state ...


Ah - you should have said that you were a connoisseur!


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2005)

Don't worry about scaling 7 foot walls when you're drunk.  You'll be ok.  I did it before and fell off, and was fine.  I'm sure if I'd been sober I would have broken something.


----------



## Decani (29 Aug 2005)

Yes. The BOFH has detailed some strange effects that inebriation has on physics and our immediate environment:


> "Yeah, you know, you decide to walk home from the pub and get there in just under 10 minutes - drunk time. Meanwhile the rest of the household who LEFT THE PUB AT EXACTLY THE SAME TIME BUT GOT IN A CAB have been tucked up in bed for the last three hours."


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Aug 2005)

lol.  I used to take the beer scooter myself


----------



## Shirazqueen (23 Feb 2006)

An up-market alternative would be a sparkling burgandy called 'Geizweiller' which I rarely find but Bottoms Up branches in UK sometimes stock it.  Its a beaut!


----------



## kazbah (23 Feb 2006)

Beringer Zinfendel Blush is yummy!  ABout €10 a bottle I think.
Can be tricky to get a hold of.


----------



## BillK (23 Feb 2006)

See if you can get hold of a South African wine called Van Loveren (?) Blanc de Noir. We can get it here in UK at £3.99 a bottle and it is superb. 
We started drinking it when we lived in Swaziland some years ago and were delighted to find it over here.
My brother-in-law, who is a wine buff in a big way, describes it as a "seriously good wine".


----------



## ribena (27 Feb 2006)

I'm a red person myself (Rosemount Estate or Lindemans Bin 45) but I have had numerous bottles of Blossom Hill Zinfadel over the past few months and it is delish.


----------



## MandaC (27 Feb 2006)

I love the Spanish Rose (Gran Feudo) which is stocked in Dunnes/Superquinn, etc.

My other half goes mad when I bring home Rose or Zinfandel, he says it is an insult to wine and calls it "pink plonk".  I have to say I usually have a rotten hangover after it.

The Gran Feudo is a nice one for sipping out the back garden at a BBQ.  Roll on summer time.


----------



## sabrina (27 Feb 2006)

i know how you feel.  we got married in st. lucia in the carribbean last november and we got the name of the wine that we fell in love with but we cant get it anywhere in ireland.  It was called Lazo and it was a chilean red.  If anyone knows where to get it let me know please!!


----------



## BillK (27 Feb 2006)

MandaC,

tell your other half to get down to the Cote D'Azur. He'll find that most of the wine sold there is rose.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2006)

BillK said:
			
		

> MandaC,
> 
> tell your other half to get down to the Cote D'Azur. He'll find that most of the wine sold there is rose.


To _les Allemands_, maybe?

'Blush'/_Rosé_ drinkers deserve what they get, _à mon (humble) avis..._


----------



## ragazza (1 Mar 2006)

Its the same in spain - I cant get over how popular Lambrusco Rosso is! 
When I go out to dinner, I definitely see more Rose, than Red/White.
I'd understand if it was to acompany a light lunch, but to me it seems strange to drink it with steak/chorizo/stew etc.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2006)

ragazza said:
			
		

> but to me it seems strange to drink it with steak/chorizo/stew etc.


Each to their own. Down with wine snobs!


----------



## Betsy Og (1 Mar 2006)

Read somewhere that Navarra, Nthrn Spain is the place for Rose - easy drinking stuff.

For red its hard to beat Fleurie - finger lickin good (though why you'd get wine on your fingers I just dont know ). Lidl Chianti is drinkable for a pleb like myself.


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Mar 2006)

I'm with clubman.  I always suspected it, but I sam some "Wine Expert" on TV giving it loads, and was presented with some really expensive top drawer wines & some lowly ones and he was put to the sword.  He was well able to talk about them after he had read the label and to be fair could tell a certain amount by the taste & smell, but could not value them for love nor money.

I will never desert you Arthur........


----------



## BillK (1 Mar 2006)

Non, mon cher DocM, c'est pour les francais.


----------



## Seagull (2 Mar 2006)

If you just want to experiment and try a variety of rose wines, give the Boschendal blanc de noir a try, although I suppose a blanc de noir is technically not a rose. I can't remember now what the difference is.


----------



## ragazza (2 Mar 2006)

Yes, 'blanc de noir is a rose'. It is a wine made using red grapes, but the skin is only left in contact with the must for a very short space of time, so that wine takes on a slight 'rose' colour instead of being red.

As for nice roses, I hear Blossom Hill is nice...


----------



## BillK (3 Mar 2006)

Boschendal is great, as is Zonnenbloom blanc de noir.


----------



## Seagull (6 Mar 2006)

ragazza said:
			
		

> Yes, 'blanc de noir is a rose'. It is a wine made using red grapes, but the skin is only left in contact with the must for a very short space of time, so that wine takes on a slight 'rose' colour instead of being red.


This has been bugging me, so I took the trouble to look it up. I could remember there was a difference between the two, but not what it was. Rose is made by leaving the skins in for 24 to 36 hours. Blanc de noir is a white wine made from red grapes, and the skins are not left in at all.


----------



## BillK (6 Mar 2006)

I was told in a winery down in the Cape that the contact time of the red grape skins is very short as Ragazza said.


----------

